# Shimano Ultegra Di2 upgrade kit



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Has anyone purchased this kit and converted their 2x10 mechanical over to 2x11 Di2 by chance?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

What is included in the kit you are getting? You could use the same crank and brake calipers. That is it.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been pondering it but haven't yet - a bit worried about the difficulty of set up.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I couldn't use the brakes in any of the Di2 kits either way, I have a Propel that uses TRP cantilever brakes that sit behind the fork and not in front.

I plan on letting the shop set it up, I can handle the mechanical stuff, the Di2 stuff I would rather leave to the people who set them up than me to jack with it via trial and error.


----------



## willembad (Jun 26, 2013)

Setup could not be easier. The hardest part is running the wiring. If the frame is ready for internal wiring the whole thing is a breeze.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

willembad said:


> Setup could not be easier. The hardest part is running the wiring. If the frame is ready for internal wiring the whole thing is a breeze.


It is very easy, which makes me wonder why so many bikes I see from other shops are set up incorrectly.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I just upgraded my bike from 6770 to 6870. It was originally 6700. Not hard at all. Wires just plug into junctions and devices. There are initial mechanical and electronic adjustments to be made. It is all spelled out in the instructions. You need different wiring parts depending if your frame will accept internal wiring or not.

Read through the manual for a good idea how to install


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bike is setup for internal, it is a 2014 Giant Propel Advanced so it is ready to go for Di2.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Should be easy. You can keep your crank, or not. Is that an aero seatpost, or round? I ask that because of the battery options.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Aero post. shop suggested using the external battery pack.


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

I am about to convert my 2013 Giant Propel from SRAM red 22 to Ultegra Di2 11spd; I expect an easy install given that changing cables in my bike was a hassle. 

The upgrade kit should include shifters, FD, RD, battery (Propel is already built for external mount on the chain stay), junction box, front wiring and rear wiring, and battery charger


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

That kind of the direction I am thinking of going, re-use my 6700 crank for now and buy the above items along with a new Ultegra 11spd cassette and Dura Ace chain.

I can go that route for $1000 or Ultegra 6800 mechanical for $750.

Was speaking with a co-worker I ride with that has a Propel with the Ultegra Di2, only cons he had was in regards to be able to dump the cassette or go from high hear to low gear. He did say mechanical definitely has the advantage there as Di2 can only move up and down so fast compared to mechanical.

I look at it this way, how often do you really need to go up or down that fast. My other interest now is the weight difference between the two, it should be close to being the same, maybe a slight edge to mechanical.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

TJay74 said:


> That kind of the direction I am thinking of going, re-use my 6700 crank for now and buy the above items along with a new Ultegra 11spd cassette and Dura Ace chain.
> 
> I can go that route for $1000 or Ultegra 6800 mechanical for $750.
> 
> ...


Does your co worker even know about the Etube Multishift function? Hold down a button and it shifts all the way through if you want it to. Speeds are controllable too...


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Only if its been enabled in the setup via the diagnostic box or the internal battery charger. If multishift is not enabled, then it doesn't happen.


----------



## 06SpiceRed (Aug 3, 2012)

goodboyr said:


> Only if its been enabled in the setup via the diagnostic box or the internal battery charger. If multishift is not enabled, then it doesn't happen.


Exactly, its a preference enabled feature. I guess I was under the impression that someone who rides with Di2 on a new bike the propel is tech savvy and with the times in knowing that you can enable such a thing. TJay74's coworker might just not be aware


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

He may know about it and failed to mention it to me, it was a quick conversation as I was heading to a meeting.

The mechanic I use advised me of the feature today when I spoke with him. We also found looking thru Shimano's book that the 6700 crank is not listed as compatible with the 6870 stuff. From what he said the thinner chain may have issues with the 6700 crank ring spacing, so he suggested for the $300 difference in price to just do the whole it.

So now time to work some OT and get the funds ready to do the conversion.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

From what I know, you should be fine with that crank. The chain externally is thinner, but internally is the same. All reports I have seen are that people have had no issues using a 10 speed chainring set on an 11 speed system. I know Shimano says this, but I believe its driven by commercial considerations if you know what I mean. For example, Praxisworks chainrings have not changed, but are stated as compatible with 10/11 speed. I use them on my DA 9070 system and the shifting is perfect.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, that is good to know. The mechanic was just trying to make sure I don't lunch a brand new setup so he was going from the Shimano book, which as you said we all know is driver more by sales than reality.


----------

